# A&P on the ICD 10 test?



## LilMissCoder (Jun 10, 2013)

Does anyone know if there are going to be actual A&P questions on the ICD 10 test, or is it going to be straight ICD 10 questions?

The company I worked for has purchased us an ICD 10 training course, which is great, but the course includes a 12 week A&P course.  We started the A&P today, and I have to tell you that I am just not that impressed with it.  It seems to be mostly terminology, which we are all very strong on already.  Most of us also came into coding from the clinical side, so we've all had exposure to A&P in some manner previously.  

For all of those who have tested already in order to be able to teach ICD 10, how much A&P is on the actual exam?

I appreciate you help in advance,

Tracy


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 10, 2013)

The AAPC info on the test indicted it is diagnosis coding only.  From what I can tell as an icd-10 instructor the A&P knowledge is more on the PCS side


----------



## LilMissCoder (Jun 10, 2013)

Thank you for your response Debra, I do appreciate it.


----------



## khbrower@yahoo.com (Jul 16, 2013)

What should new coders start doing to get ready for ICD-10?
I am a CPC-A.  I think I should study anatomy for one thing.

Thank you


----------



## Monika Liddle (Jul 16, 2013)

khbrower -

I would brush up on A&P, as well as the ICD-10 guidelines. I have started reviewing the guidelines and making notes in my book. 

There are several websites that have ICD-10 information along with little quizzes to get familiar with the code sets. Code It Right Insights and Advance for Health Information Professionals are the two that I have used. 

You can download a copy of the draft book from the Medicare Website:
http://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Coding/ICD10/2013-ICD-10-CM-and-GEMs.html

Hope this helps.


----------



## khbrower@yahoo.com (Jul 18, 2013)

Thank you very much for the reply.
I will look at the websites you mentioned.

Thank you.
Karen
CPC-A


----------



## Monika Liddle (Jul 18, 2013)

The Coding  Institute also has a free newsletter called the Supercoder Bolt. This also has good coding information.


----------

